# Adaptateur prises US/Canada



## lethaeus (24 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je dois me rendre prochainement au Canada et j'aimerais savoir quel type d'adaptateur secteur il me faut pour mon iBook G4. Est-il possible d'acheter celui d'Apple (je ne veux pas l'Apple Traveller Kit hors de prix) à brancher directement sur le transfo?
Sinon, hors Apple, faut-il un simple adaptateur de prises ou également un convertisseur de tension 220/110Volts? Je pense qu'un simple adaptateur suffit car Apple ne fournit généralement que les embouts, mais je préfére m'en assurer.

Merci.
Cordialement,
fabien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2006)

Mon fils, actuellement &#224; Qu&#233;bec pour un semestre d'&#233;tude, &#224; trouv&#233; (Pour son Macbook Pro) en quincaillerie un adaptateur convertissant la prise "europ&#233;enne" en prise "am&#233;ricaine" (prise "europ&#233;enne femelle" d'un c&#244;t&#233;, prise "am&#233;ricaine m&#226;le" de l'autre) pour quelques &#8364;. Avantage, il est aussi bien utilisable pour le Mac que pour le s&#232;che cheveux ou le rasoir &#233;lectrique.


----------



## lethaeus (24 Octobre 2006)

Merci pour cette réponse. Vous me confirmez donc qu'un simple adaptateur EU/US convient, il n'y a pas pas besoin d'un convertisseur de tension 220volts > 110 Volts également, le transformateur de l'iBook s'en chargeant?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2006)

Pour l'iBook, je ne peut que le supposer, n'en ayant pas entre les mains, mais c'est en tout cas le cas de l'adaptateur des Macbook, Pro ou non. C'est aussi celui des PowerBook, y compris de vieux mod&#232;les comme mon WallStreet. C'est marqu&#233; sur le bo&#238;tier d'alim (tension alternative de 100 &#224; 245 volts). Simplement, en 110, le temps de charge est plus long qu'en 220 ou 240 volts. Pour le s&#232;che cheveux ou le rasoir &#233;lectrique, par contre, faut qu'il soit "bi-tension".


----------



## lethaeus (24 Octobre 2006)

Oui, j'ai eu la confirmation, le transfo de l'iBook s'adaptera tout seul à la tension.
Merci.


----------



## HmJ (26 Octobre 2006)

Pour les voyageurs qui voudraient s'acheter un ordi au Japon : garantie internationale, transfos 110/220V et 50/60 Hz, TVA 5% et pas de taxes pour les medias. Bref, bonnes affaires en perspective Effectivement, prevoir juste un embout pour l'adaptateur.

Teste sur PowerMac, Mini, MacBook, MacBook Pro et iMac.


----------

